# Cheapest place to get whey



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Any recommendations people? I've been a loyal customer with Myprotein for years, but I just can't justify their prices anymore.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Dunno, but I reckon there must be a semi-industrial whey market (animal feed etc.) where 25kg sacks are cheap as chips…

There again it might just be my blue-sky thinking 😆


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Stopped buying protein from bulk and my protein around 5 months ago. I used to pick up one or two other things also which I no longer do. I suspect there will be a lot more people like me. I have been a loyal customer since they started up supplying their protein in big clear poly bin bags. Good luck replacing guys like me who have been in it for the long run. I've made the switch to real food and won't be back. By the way, guess what, I haven't lost any muscle and have continued to make gains in muscle and strength.

Changed out the powdered protein for real food sources which has been surprisingly easy as there are so many good quality low priced protein sources from the likes of Lidl and aldi. You just need to think about and plan out your meals a little bit better, but it's pretty easy adjusting once you get into the groove of it.

I get the cost of living impact will be a driver on prices, but has any other commodity outwith energy seen as high an increase in price as protein powder.....I mean have we seen such increases in the price of any other dairy products, cheese, milk, etc? If not, you can only assume that the likes of myprotein and bulk are taking the piss.

It's only a good business model if people buy your product.....time will tell.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

hmgs said:


> Dunno, but I reckon there must be a semi-industrial whey market (animal feed etc.) where 25kg sacks are cheap as chips…
> 
> There again it might just be my blue-sky thinking 😆
> View attachment 216464


There used to be until my protein signed like a 25 year deal to buy it all and started pumping their prices up. All bulk suppliers are absolutely price gouging.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ThatsLife said:


> Any recommendations people? I've been a loyal customer with Myprotein for years, but I just can't justify their prices anymore.


Places like B&M, home bargains etc.

Myprotein etc are about 30 quid a kilo or something. Can get 1kg in these places for half that or less.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Boycotted them this month, I’ve been buying them the last few years as I like the isolate however the last 6 months or so have been a joke - they obviously track the website too and increase loyal customers more.

when I signed into my account and applied a discount code it was about 25£ a kilo maybe more, then when I used the wife’s phone without an account and used the same discount code it was about 20-21£ a kilo.

This month I brought ON gold standard, 4.5kg for £80 so much cheaper, albeit not isolate. I refuse to use my protein now after the above.

also just hate the ‘massive up to 80% off’ bullshit emails, promos etc when it’s just an uplifted price to start with. Dishonesty at its core


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

It's all a bloody rip off at the moment. You get the odd small bag at a decent price at Home Bargains and B&M. The online suppliers have all gone up in price massively.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Cam93 said:


> Boycotted them this month, I’ve been buying them the last few years as I like the isolate however the last 6 months or so have been a joke - they obviously track the website too and increase loyal customers more.
> 
> when I signed into my account and applied a discount code it was about 25£ a kilo maybe more, then when I used the wife’s phone without an account and used the same discount code it was about 20-21£ a kilo.
> 
> ...


Don't even bother looking at the sites now when I receive the 50%, 80% texts / emails as I know it will just be bullsh!t with even their lowest prices protein still anywhere between £20-£30 per kg, lol.

There must be some amount of mugs still out there if the current pricing strategy is hitting their forecast targets.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Some examples

- Applied Nutrition 2KG - £35 - 67 servings - 20g protein per serving - Whey protein (0.52p per 20g protein)

- Optimum Nutrition Whey 2.2KG - £49.99 - 73 servings - 24g protein per serving - (0.68p per 24g protein)

- MyProtein Impact Whey 1KG - £39.99 - 40 servings - 21g protein per serving - (0.99 per 21g protein)

edit; granted this is not with any discount codes applied to MyProtein, however I would much prefer ON or Applied if it was close price wise with discounts added

My question is why would you buy MyProtein when you could by ON or Applied Nutrition who are better in my opinion anyway and nearly half the price per serving.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

MP are still one of the cheapest if you buy a 5kg bag an apply their fairly standard 45% discount. 

Other brands are also charging more for whey. It is a larger issue. A lot of shops are having to put their prices up as the brands are charging more due to increased costs to stock their products. 

I spoke to someone yesterday who owns a supplement brand. He was offering a discount code on all items except the Whey as he would be making a loss on it.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

The protein works are decently priced. Been using them for over a year, great tasting too.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Some examples
> 
> - Applied Nutrition 2KG - £35 - 67 servings - 20g protein per serving - Whey protein (0.52p per 20g protein)
> 
> ...


It's not just them. It's all bulk suppliers now.

Scum bags


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> MP are still one of the cheapest if you buy a 5kg bag an apply their fairly standard 45% discount.
> 
> Other brands are also charging more for whey. It is a larger issue. A lot of shops are having to put their prices up as the brands are charging more due to increased costs to stock their products.
> 
> I spoke to someone yesterday who owns a supplement brand. He was offering a discount code on all items except the Whey as he would be making a loss on it.


No, they're not.
180 quid with 45% off isn't the cheapest by far.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> MP are still one of the cheapest if you buy a 5kg bag an apply their fairly standard 45% discount.
> 
> Other brands are also charging more for whey. It is a larger issue. A lot of shops are having to put their prices up as the brands are charging more due to increased costs to stock their products.
> 
> I spoke to someone yesterday who owns a supplement brand. He was offering a discount code on all items except the Whey as he would be making a loss on it.


The full price for isolate on there is 268 quid for 5kg.

They'd need a 90% off to make it even interesting 😂


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

simonboyle said:


> No, they're not.
> 180 quid with 45% off isn't the cheapest by far.


I just can't believe that any sane person are buying at these prices, or that they can be selling much.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

knuckleheed2 said:


> I just can't believe that any sane person are buying at these prices, or that they can be selling much.


Yup.

Mental. Actually cheaper buying steak on a gram for gram protein basis.

Imagine how much beef of your choice you'd get fro nearly 300 quid.

Concentrate is about 170 for 5kg. Can buy individual 1kg bags from home bargains etc for much less. Even with 50% off at my protein.

Not paying 85 quid for protein powder.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Whey It Up said:


> MP are still one of the cheapest if you buy a 5kg bag an apply their fairly standard 45% discount.
> 
> Other brands are also charging more for whey. It is a larger issue. A lot of shops are having to put their prices up as the brands are charging more due to increased costs to stock their products.
> 
> I spoke to someone yesterday who owns a supplement brand. He was offering a discount code on all items except the Whey as he would be making a loss on it.


I smell an MP brand ambassador here 🐀


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> The full price for isolate on there is 268 quid for 5kg.
> 
> They'd need a 90% off to make it even interesting 😂


I had to go check this! i can't ****ing believe it!


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

£180 with 45% discount for 5kgs (200 servings) is 49.5p per serving. What reputable brand is cheaper than that?? 

49.5p per serving is cheap compared to all other products out there on the market. ON is 60p per serving. Even applied nutrition is more expensive and they're one of the cheapest reputable brands out there.




simonboyle said:


> No, they're not.
> 180 quid with 45% off isn't the cheapest by far.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

Its just maths mate. MP is under 50p per serving if buying 5kg and applying 45% discount. That is cheap compared to any other reputable brand. 🤷‍♂️ 



lukeyybrown1 said:


> I smell an MP brand ambassador here 🐀


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Whey It Up said:


> Its just maths mate. MP is under 50p per serving if buying 5kg and applying 45% discount. That is cheap compared to any other reputable brand. 🤷‍♂️


You do the math all day bud, but any logical person cannot understand why the price of protein powder has risen far more dramatically than the actual product that it is derived from. It's basically a waste product from cheese production.

Can you provide a logical explanation for the extraordinary price rise in powders over the past 6 months......and please don't give it the old global uncertainty, cost of living increases?? What is so unique to protein powder manufacturing and distribution that has caused the price hikes which can only really really be compared to those percentage increases in electricity and gas prices??


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

knuckleheed2 said:


> You do the math all day bud, but any logical person cannot understand why the price of protein powder has risen far more dramatically than the actual product that it is derived from. It's basically a waste product from cheese production.
> 
> Can you provide a logical explanation for the extraordinary price rise in powders over the past 6 months......and please don't give it the old global uncertainty, cost of living increases?? What is so unique to protein powder manufacturing and distribution that has caused the price hikes which can only really really be compared to those percentage increases in electricity and gas prices??


My guess is transport costs have soared for one. Freight companies are probably piggybacking profit of the fuel and cost increase. Shipping a shit ton of whey can't be cheap. Probably cost more than the actual product. 

Either way, my point still stands that MP do whey cheaper than a lot of other brands so not entirely sure why you're asking me about the increased costs.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> £180 with 45% discount for 5kgs (200 servings) is 49.5p per serving. What reputable brand is cheaper than that??
> 
> 49.5p per serving is cheap compared to all other products out there on the market. ON is 60p per serving. Even applied nutrition is more expensive and they're one of the cheapest reputable brands out there.


Bodybuildingwarehouse
Is £150 for 5kg whey and regularly do 40-60% off.

Bulk is £142 and same with the codes


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

Serious Protein Whey Powder & Casein Blend 4kg Anabolic Matrix Shake - Cookies | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Serious Protein Whey Powder & Casein Blend 4kg Anabolic Matrix Shake - Cookies at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





I use this, tastes good and I have no problem when on a cut/bulk with it for a quick fix in the morning/evening.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Whey It Up said:


> Its just maths mate. MP is under 50p per serving if buying 5kg and applying 45% discount. That is cheap compared to any other reputable brand. 🤷‍♂️


Have to still outlay £90 quid for the 5kg. I can see what MP are doing but it’s not appealing when the vast majority want to spend £30-40 quid each time. It’s a mental thing isn’t it


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Look up for Strom Sports Nutrition.
If you need an additional discount code contact @Ironpump86 for more information.

@Todai


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Not bought any for years, got some whey isolate from BULK not long ago, Think it was 40 odd for 2.5kg, salted caramel flavour nice with milk or water, neverhad isolate before no wild shites or bad protein farts with it, which is slightly disappointing.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Todai said:


> I had to go check this! i can't ****ing believe it!


I know. Wouldn't believe unless you saw it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> £180 with 45% discount for 5kgs (200 servings) is 49.5p per serving. What reputable brand is cheaper than that??
> 
> 49.5p per serving is cheap compared to all other products out there on the market. ON is 60p per serving. Even applied nutrition is more expensive and they're one of the cheapest reputable brands out there.


Maths. It's a simple skill to learn. Why does "reputable" come in to it? Define reputable!
Is reputable the act of gouging people with priced that are more expensive than steak?

Whey is whey.

If you want to get screwed by myprotein, that's fine, trying to do mental gymnastics and then throw in some sort of caveat about personal judgement of what's reputable, is dumb. It's based in price. Provide proof of the reputability!😂

I'll stick with buying the cheaper ones.

And your maths is not viable.
Serving sizes vary by company. Either do it by kg, or per gram of protein.

You sound like a schill.

MP per 5kg, with the 45% discount is 99 quid.

Others mentioned, 14 per kg is 70 quid.
No need to try and obscure things with "per serving" is there? It's whey..standar, flavoured whey concentrate.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I smell an MP brand ambassador here 🐀


Right? 😂


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

I don’t bother anymore and haven’t much either since they added vat to sports supplements years back sure it’s great for convenience but the cheap days of protein are long gone and doubt will ever be back to what they was a couple of years back let alone the pre vat days lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Its just maths mate. MP is under 50p per serving if buying 5kg and applying 45% discount. That is cheap compared to any other reputable brand. 🤷‍♂️


It's really not maths buddy. It's obscuring maths with things like "per serving".

All concentrate stated at 80% is the same. Within about 0.2 of a gram. Not serving size. Serving sizes are variable and depend on what the manufacturer thinks a serving should be. No one goes off a serving size, they go off of protein they want to get per serving. And, again, if it's 80 concentrate it's irrelevant as it's all the same.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> My guess is transport costs have soared for one. Freight companies are probably piggybacking profit of the fuel and cost increase. Shipping a shit ton of whey can't be cheap. Probably cost more than the actual product.
> 
> Either way, my point still stands that MP do whey cheaper than a lot of other brands so not entirely sure why you're asking me about the increased costs.


How mush you getting paid?

Anything you state for one company (that has lower costs than any of the others) can be stated for the rest too. So how can the others make profit when selling it for far less?

Stop pimping MP unless they're paying for advertising.


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

Whey It Up said:


> £180 with 45% discount for 5kgs (200 servings) is 49.5p per serving. What reputable brand is cheaper than that??
> 
> 49.5p per serving is cheap compared to all other products out there on the market. ON is 60p per serving. Even applied nutrition is more expensive and they're one of the cheapest reputable brands out there.


Bro, you aware how massive the members are on here?? 49.5p worth of whey per shake puts the UKM brothers into rapid atrophy. Man needs at least 5 servings per shake or else he starts to wither 🤷🏿‍♀️

Plus…Man’s gotta factor in the anabolic window(s) he has to overcome each day….. Gainz don’t come cheap, brohomo.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Have to still outlay £90 quid for the 5kg. I can see what MP are doing but it’s not appealing when the vast majority want to spend £30-40 quid each time. It’s a mental thing isn’t it
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

Jesus. I don't care if you buy MP or not 😂 

All I've stated is that every company is raising prices due to increased costs and that MP are cheap in comparison to the majority of other brands. You also know its quality (no plant blend or amino spiking for example). 

Yes you can find cheaper but Im sure the cheaper ones will raise their prices too when the new stock comes in (they'll be turning over smaller amounts so can probably delay the price rise longer).


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

Whey It Up said:


> *Jesus. I don't care if you buy MP or not *😂


Hmmmm, whatever you say ‘WheyitupNoccio!’ 🤥


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

Frenchy1986 said:


> Hmmmm, whatever you say ‘WheyitupNoccio!’ 🤥


I personally support smaller brands but I haven't suggested any of those as they're all more expensive than MP so not suitable for all you cheap skates 😂


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

I’m waiting for the UKm millionaires to chime in that it’s way too cheap…

Seriously though that “_serious whey_” just taste like shit and it’s full of soy.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm not paying any more than £60 for a 5kg bag of what is essentially a waste product of cheese making with some flavouring added. 

The bubble will soon well and truly burst on the price of whey with costs like this. It's far cheaper just to buy whole milk and drink that, more nutrition in it too.


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

Tonysco said:


> The bubble will soon well and truly burst on the price of whey with costs like this


are you confident prices will go back down in the near future tony?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Jesus. I don't care if you buy MP or not 😂
> 
> All I've stated is that every company is raising prices due to increased costs and that MP are cheap in comparison to the majority of other brands. You also know its quality (no plant blend or amino spiking for example).
> 
> Yes you can find cheaper but Im sure the cheaper ones will raise their prices too when the new stock comes in (they'll be turning over smaller amounts so can probably delay the price rise longer).


That's not how business works. Your costs don't get higher the more product you make.

Jesus, buy a clue mate.
Smaller companies have higher relative overheads. And most likely buy their raw whey from MPs parent company as they buy pretty much every gram of whey available and have exclusivity deals in place.

You are talking utter nonsense. And claiming that MP is better. Or more reputable. Why?

And how are they "cheap in comparison" when they are more bloody expensive 😂😂😂🙊

Is English your first language?aybe Google the words you're using as you do t seem to have a grasp of what they mean.

If they cost more on a gram for gram, kilo for kilo basis how the sweet chocolate Christ can they be cheaper?

Guessing I don't need to look at your supplement comparison site given your lack of any sort of understanding of costs or comparison 😂


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Robbie1981 said:


> are you confident prices will go back down in the near future tony?


Can't see people buying it so costs will have to or there will be no customer base.

Isolate about 2 years ago from them was about 80-90 quid per 5kg.

How many of those customers do you see paying 270?

They'll have an excess of supply. But, by the same measure, industries can and do die.

They may have just shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> I personally support smaller brands but I haven't suggested any of those as they're all more expensive than MP so not suitable for all you cheap skates 😂


Except the ones that are all cheaper?

Seriously mate.

Google what the words cheaper and more and expensive actually mean.

Because......well......you don't seem to know


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Tonysco said:


> I'm not paying any more than £60 for a 5kg bag of what is essentially a waste product of cheese making with some flavouring added.
> 
> The bubble will soon well and truly burst on the price of whey with costs like this. It's far cheaper just to buy whole milk and drink that, more nutrition in it too.


I have a load left from an order ages ago. Maybe 8 months pre lockdown. 

Was 2 5kg bags for 45 quid.

Either go nutrition or bulk, maybe BBW. They all taste like crap now too due to all the thickeners and flavourings. Fill me up more than they should and just don't mix well, so I've barely used them in years. And with all this crap with price increases I truly hope they go out of business


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Except the ones that are all cheaper?
> 
> Seriously mate.
> 
> ...


Chill out mate 😂 

I buy alpha neon protein. £50 for 2kg. Is that more expensive or cheaper than MP? I can't quite work out out. Please help.


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

Whey It Up said:


> Chill out mate 😂
> 
> I buy alpha neon protein. £50 for 2kg. Is that more expensive or cheaper than MP? I can't quite work out out. Please help.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

simonboyle said:


> Can't see people buying it so costs will have to or there will be no customer base.
> 
> Isolate about 2 years ago from them was about 80-90 quid per 5kg.
> 
> ...


I really do think that they have overplayed their hand here. Most savvy trainers will not pay these prices and will adjust accordingly. When the reality hits home that gains can still be made without powders, then the genie will be out the bottle and lot of people will save their hard earned and will never return.

The choice and selection of quality low priced protein food was not very good around 30 years ago when I first started training and powders were a must to support your diet.........fast forward to now and low priced protein is a plenty. Times move on, however I think the online bulk suppliers have forgotten what made them unique to our community and have moved in the wrong direction.

For a.period of around 20+ years, my monthly spend went anywhere from £40-£100 (used to pick up other bits and bobs in addition to protein), however that has now gone forever. I suspect others will be like me.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Chill out mate 😂
> 
> I buy alpha neon protein. £50 for 2kg. Is that more expensive or cheaper than MP? I can't quite work out out. Please help.


Ah yes. That old chestnut.

When someone can't count or doesn't know what they're talking about they make it seem like someone else is mad 😂

You're here pimping a supplement comparison site and apparently can't count and don't know what cheaper or more expensive means.

And constantly Schilling for MP.

Yes. It's me not chilling out that's the issue.

Not you needing to learn to count.

Ssuuuuurrrreeeee


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

knuckleheed2 said:


> I really do think that they have overplayed their hand here. Most savvy trainers will not pay these prices and will adjust accordingly. When the reality hits home that gains can still be made without powders, then the genie will be out the bottle and lot of people will save their hard earned and will never return.
> 
> The choice and selection of quality low priced protein food was not very good around 30 years ago when I first started training and powders were a must to support your diet.........fast forward to now and low priced protein is a plenty. Times move on, however I think the online bulk suppliers have forgotten what made them unique to our community and have moved in the wrong direction.
> 
> For a.period of around 20+ years, my monthly spend went anywhere from £40-£100 (used to pick up other bits and bobs in addition to protein), however that has now gone forever. I suspect others will be like me.


Precisely.

And, as said, even though some don't seem to understand the meaning of the words, it can still be purchased many places for far less.

Cheaper. 

But yeah, just gone back to real food.
Can even buy cooked chicken for cheaper per gram of protein


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> I know. Wouldn't believe unless you saw it.


Jesus I didn't even check out the isolate, I thought the concentrate was bad enough. 
I had to check it too. Unbelievable.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

not buying from MP anymore, cheaper getting all @TURBS @PaulNe @knuckleheed2 @G-man99 @Todai @hmgs @Oioi birds pregnant and the just drinking their titty milk.

reckon that should cover me until the prices come back down

sorry lads but you gotta take one for the team 👄 💗


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> not buying from MP anymore, cheaper getting all @TURBS @PaulNe @knuckleheed2 @G-man99 @Todai @hmgs @Oioi birds pregnant and the just drinking their titty milk.
> 
> reckon that should cover me until the prices come back down
> 
> sorry lads but you gotta take one for the team 👄 💗


Mrs G does have large milkers


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Supps2go.co.uk 

I can't stand the cheap bulk supplier flavours, stopped using them years ago.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Ah yes. That old chestnut.
> 
> When someone can't count or doesn't know what they're talking about they make it seem like someone else is mad 😂
> 
> ...


Pot kettle black logging on trying to insult me instead of debate your argument. 😂 You're a joker. I can't take you seriously. 

You've obviously got your agenda but I'm more than happy to say you don't need supplements. You can easily get everything you need through food. Supps are for convenience. I'm also happy to say you can buy protein cheaper but buyers need to be aware they're not getting Soy or amino spiked whey. 

What I'm also doing is giving a balanced argument (which you're biased mind can't seem to understand).

Ive simply said, MP is cheaper than a lot of other brands when buying in bulk. That's a fact.


----------



## aman1990 (Jun 16, 2016)

I had to swerve my protein and bulk now as their prices are ridiculous. Try discount supplements xl whey 2kg for 24.99, got it last week during the bank holiday discount. Also seen 2kg for 28 quid or so at Costco for the USN muscle anabolic whey. Not too bad


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

aman1990 said:


> I had to swerve my protein and bulk now as their prices are ridiculous. Try discount supplements xl whey 2kg for 24.99, got it last week during the bank holiday discount. Also seen 2kg for 28 quid or so at Costco for the USN muscle anabolic whey. Not too bad


XL protein is full of Soy so lower quality than just whey concentrate, hence why its cheaper.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Whey It Up said:


> XL protein is full of Soy so lower quality than just whey concentrate, hence why its cheaper.


any evidence of this? It doesn’t say soy it says whey. 

I use NXT beef personally. And won’t change from it. But I don’t really have shakes in general


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> Can't see people buying it so costs will have to or there will be no customer base.
> 
> Isolate about 2 years ago from them was about 80-90 quid per 5kg.
> 
> ...


I hope so mate they have hardly looked after anyone let alone their loyal customers
I get prices have increased across the board but no where near what they are now charging surely and I pity the people who actually think they are getting a great “quick this 65% deal ends tonight” discounts….. yeah it ends tonight but there’s another one in the morning lads


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

Todai said:


> any evidence of this? It doesn’t say soy it says whey.
> 
> I use NXT beef personally. And won’t change from it. But I don’t really have shakes in general


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Whey It Up said:


> View attachment 216491


Nice! How much whey does it have to have to be considered whey then?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

ThatsLife said:


> Jesus I didn't even check out the isolate, I thought the concentrate was bad enough.
> I had to check it too. Unbelievable.


Ridiculous isn't it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Pot kettle black logging on trying to insult me instead of debate your argument. 😂 You're a joker. I can't take you seriously.
> 
> You've obviously got your agenda but I'm more than happy to say you don't need supplements. You can easily get everything you need through food. Supps are for convenience. I'm also happy to say you can buy protein cheaper but buyers need to be aware they're not getting Soy or amino spiked whey.
> 
> ...


Yes....my agenda is that people should be able to count and read.

Several other people in this thread have pointed to other, cheaper alternatives too, yet heret Mr whey man chatting bollocks about how "well if you make something up, roll a trouser leg up, hop about for 2 mins and squint your eye it's 'cheaper' "

Dude, just stop. You're trying to advertise a comparison site for supps.

You either are a schill for MP or you can't read or count properly.

Maths isn't that difficult. Neither is the English language.

You're chatting utter shite.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Pot kettle black logging on trying to insult me instead of debate your argument. 😂 You're a joker. I can't take you seriously.
> 
> You've obviously got your agenda but I'm more than happy to say you don't need supplements. You can easily get everything you need through food. Supps are for convenience. I'm also happy to say you can buy protein cheaper but buyers need to be aware they're not getting Soy or amino spiked whey.
> 
> ...


And "fact"

Jesus wept 
No, maybe Google what a fact is.

It's a fact, as already shown here and spelled out to your illiterate ass that other companies do the same weight for cheaper. So how is it a fact that something that's more expensive for the same weight is cheaper?

Seriously man. Do you read what you type?

It's idiotic. You can't count. If 5kg of anything from MP is more expensive than the same weight of the same thing from someone else in what way is it cheaper.

Explain. Expand. 
Go.


Tell us all how paying more for something is cheaper you absolute buffoon.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Robbie1981 said:


> I hope so mate they have hardly looked after anyone let alone their loyal customers
> I get prices have increased across the board but no where near what they are now charging surely and I pity the people who actually think they are getting a great “quick this 65% deal ends tonight” discounts….. yeah it ends tonight but there’s another one in the morning lads


Yup.


Maybe they just need whey Muppet man to explain how paying more for something makes it more expensive 😂😂😂

Must be a cracking website he has.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Todai said:


> any evidence of this? It doesn’t say soy it says whey.
> 
> I use NXT beef personally. And won’t change from it. But I don’t really have shakes in general


On the label.

But if it's labelled whey concentrate it's whey concentrate.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> And "fact"
> 
> Jesus wept
> No, maybe Google what a fact is.
> ...


I didn't claim they were the cheapest and have stated there are cheaper options. All I have said is that they are one of the cheapest (if you remove all the shit with Soy and amino spiking). You're not taking in what I'm saying. There are more proteins more expensive than MP then there are cheaper ones. That's it.

What you're saying is like saying a 5ft man isn't short because you've found a man that's shorter. I KNOW THERE ARE SOME CHEAPER BUT MP ARE STILL ON THE CHEAPER SIDE IF BUYING IN BULK. 😂

I'm not sure it's me that can't read 😂


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

vlb said:


> not buying from MP anymore, cheaper getting all @TURBS @PaulNe @knuckleheed2 @G-man99 @Todai @hmgs @Oioi birds pregnant and the just drinking their titty milk.
> 
> reckon that should cover me until the prices come back down
> 
> sorry lads but you gotta take one for the team 👄 💗


You can fill your boots bud if you can get a tune out of those bad boys 😛😁


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> I didn't claim they were the cheapest and have stayed there are cheaper options. All I have said is that they are one of the cheapest (if you remove all the shit with Soy and amino spiking). You're not taking in what I'm saying. There are more proteins more expensive than MP then there are cheaper ones. That's it.
> 
> What you're saying is like saying a 5ft man isn't short because you've found a man that's shorter. I KNOW THERE ARE SOME CHEAPER BUT MP ARE STILL ON THE CHEAPER SIDE IF BUYING IN BULK. 😂
> 
> I'm not sure it's me that can't read 😂


You said "cheaper than"
Then "cheaper than most"
Then "cheaper and more reputable"

Just stop man.

They're more expensive than every other option mentioned. You either have a dog in the fight or you're too stupid to know what cheaper means.

Neither option paints you in a good light.
We can all read your posts.

Even other members have pointed out you sound like you work for MP.

You are, simply, wrong in everything you have said.

Of you're not or dispute that claim show me how, in numbers or cost per gram or cost per KG how they're cheaper.

You have a supplement comparison site so should have this information readily available. You won't be able to as THEY ARE NOT VHEAPER THAN ANYONE and of you can't see that or are too much of an idiot to admit you're wrong, then you're a waste of everyone's time.

More money is never cheaper.
Cheapest.
Cheaper than. Or however else you want to try and back pedal.

They're more expensive.

Everyone in this thread has looked and seen that. We've even discussed the prices, quoted prices and provided cheaper (yes, in the real meaning of the word that you can't seem to grasp) alternatives.

So just reel your neck back in 



"I never said they were cheaper", dude,we can all read that you've said exactly that several times and that you still are.

What a stupid way to be.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

Todai said:


> Nice! How much whey does it have to have to be considered whey then?


Sorry mate. Not sure about that. Would assume it just needs to be 51% whey 49% Soy.


----------



## Boris Johnson (Jul 3, 2020)

ThatsLife said:


> Any recommendations people? I've been a loyal customer with Myprotein for years, but I just can't justify their prices anymore.


Plenty of places to get cheaper whey protein than MP. Sites such as DiscountSupplements have a wide range of manufacturers at a wide range of prices to suit all pockets. Just don't get too tight with your cash ; you get what you pay for. Really cheap protein powder usually means cheap ingredients.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> £180 with 45% discount for 5kgs (200 servings) is 49.5p per serving. What reputable brand is cheaper than that??
> 
> 49.5p per serving is cheap compared to all other products out there on the market. ON is 60p per serving. Even applied nutrition is more expensive and they're one of the cheapest reputable brands out there.





Whey It Up said:


> Its just maths mate. MP is under 50p per serving if buying 5kg and applying 45% discount. That is cheap compared to any other reputable brand. 🤷‍♂️





Whey It Up said:


> My guess is transport costs have soared for one. Freight companies are probably piggybacking profit of the fuel and cost increase. Shipping a shit ton of whey can't be cheap. Probably cost more than the actual product.
> 
> Either way, my point still stands that MP do whey cheaper than a lot of other brands so not entirely sure why you're asking me about the increased costs.


I mean, I can go through the rest of your posts in this thread. 
Tell me again how you haven't claimed they're cheaper? Maybe your screen shows you something different. Or maybe you need someone to read the words to you.


But sure.


Will be right in to that supplement comparison site in your signature. Sure it'll save me lots of money 😂😂😂😂😂😂

Every thought of doing financial advice?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Sorry mate. Not sure about that. Would assume it just needs to be 51% whey 49% Soy.


If it's a blend it can't be labelled as whey concentrate.

Another thing you're not very knowledgeable about bro. Good going.

Maybe learn the industry before starting a site based in said industry?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Boris Johnson said:


> Plenty of places to get cheaper whey protein than MP. Sites such as DiscountSupplements have a wide range of manufacturers at a wide range of prices to suit all pockets. Just don't get too tight with your cash ; you get what you pay for. Really cheap protein powder usually means cheap ingredients.


You'll need to describe what you mean by cheaper buddy..as someone thinks paying more makes it cheaper 😂


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> You'll need to describe what you mean by cheaper buddy..as someone thinks paying more makes it cheaper 😂


I'm going to block you mate. This is insane. It's like you're reading something completely different to what I'm writing so there is literally no point in me writing anything 😂 Complete waste of my time. 

It's like arguing with someone that claims the earth is flat 😂


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> I'm going to block you mate. This is insane. It's like you're reading something completely different to what I'm writing so there is literally no point in me writing anything 😂 Complete waste of my time.
> 
> It's like arguing with someone that claims the earth is flat 😂


Go for it.

Won't change your inability to count.
Or read.

A company that is more expensive than every other option is never going to be cheaper.

You can't seem to understand that and seem to forget what you typed. I even helped by quoting them for you to see "you're reading something else"

😴😴😴😴😴😴😴

I'm sure your site will be a useful tool for millions, given your input here. Dull.

And the others that pointed out your same nonsense? They reading something else too?😂😂😂

The level of self delusion is amazing.

Some people just can't form the thought they're wrong. Or don't understand something.

It's amazing.

You must be fun to gamble with. The definition of where the phrase "a fool and their money" comes from.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

Right I've blocked that guy and to prove my point here is the cost per gram of whey concentrate protein from various brands. As you can see, only bulk and BB warehouse are cheaper than MP. I haven't included any shite products that contain Soy or amino spikes. These are just the first brands that came to my head.

I've assumed a 45% discount at bulk, BB warehouse, MP and protein works and have always selected the biggest possible size.

I would argue MP is better quality than BB Warehouse due to a higher protein content too.

MP cost per gram 0.0182
ON cost per gram 0.0198
Protein works 0.0211
Bulk 0.0176
Maximuscle 0.0312
Bodybuilding Warehouse 0.0176
Usn 0.03
Reflex 0.025
Effectiv 0.025
Per4m 0.025
Optimum health 0.0204
Scimx 0.02
Warrior 0.02
Applied 0.0184

EDIT: I know there are others cheaper but my whole point is that MP are still one of the cheapest brands if you buy a 5kg bag.

Buy MP. Don't buy MP. I don't care. I just wanted to clear my name 😂 I wish I never opened my mouth 😂


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Mrs G does have large milkers


Pics or no….. you know the score lad


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Whey It Up said:


> I'm going to block you mate. This is insane. It's like you're reading something completely different to what I'm writing so there is literally no point in me writing anything 😂 Complete waste of my time.
> 
> It's like arguing with someone that claims the earth is flat 😂


He gets like this mate. It’s why I call him spectrum Simone 

He’s like an autistic woman on her period when he gets going


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Anyone still buying this shite over priced crap needs chinning asap


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

DarkKnight said:


> He gets like this mate. It’s why I call him spectrum Simone
> 
> He’s like an autistic woman on her period when he gets going


😂 It certainly was a strange experience. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Whey It Up said:


> 😂 It certainly was a strange experience. Cheers for the heads up.


He blocked me as he couldn’t handle the truth. Plus the fact I offered him out for a straightener and he bottled it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Pics or no….. you know the score lad


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

DarkKnight said:


> Anyone still buying this shite over priced crap needs chinning asap


I never went through with the purchase, honest guv'

OK if you must, can you make it a gentle chinning please?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 216501


Respek


----------



## Jack198585 (10 mo ago)

Nutrisport 90+. £50 for 5kg. Can't go wrong


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Right I've blocked that guy and to prove my point here is the cost per gram of whey concentrate protein from various brands. As you can see, only bulk and BB warehouse are cheaper than MP. I haven't included any shite products that contain Soy or amino spikes. These are just the first brands that came to my head.
> 
> I've assumed a 45% discount at bulk, BB warehouse, MP and protein works and have always selected the biggest possible size.
> 
> ...


We all wish you hadn't opened your mouth.

Hence the responses to you from me and others.

This numbers are also worthless without the full costing. Someone running a supplement comparison site should know that.

And as already pointed out and shown. There are many many cheaper alternatives.

Learn to read buddy.


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

Jack198585 said:


> Nutrisport 90+. £50 for 5kg. Can't go wrong


Its full of cheap soy and rice protein mate. It does a job at the price point if you really cant afford better but its not a pure whey concentrate so you cant really compare it as a whey as its an inferior product.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Whey It Up said:


> Right I've blocked that guy and to prove my point here is the cost per gram of whey concentrate protein from various brands. As you can see, only bulk and BB warehouse are cheaper than MP. I haven't included any shite products that contain Soy or amino spikes. These are just the first brands that came to my head.
> 
> I've assumed a 45% discount at bulk, BB warehouse, MP and protein works and have always selected the biggest possible size.
> 
> ...


Your maths is also off even assuming a 45% discount.

Show your working😂


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jack198585 said:


> Nutrisport 90+. £50 for 5kg. Can't go wrong


Poor quality though but it is cheap


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Anyone still buying this shite over priced crap needs chinning asap


No chinning coming from you today, bro. Or for the next few days actually…. you’ll be too tired from appreciating Mrs G’s assets.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Frenchy1986 said:


> No chinning coming from you today, bro. Or for the next few days actually…. you’ll be too tired from appreciating Mrs G’s assets.


I’m currently in my 2nd refractory period since @G-man99 posted those absolute bangers


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> I’m currently in my 2nd refractory period since @G-man99 posted those absolute bangers


I'll send her your appreciation


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> I'll send her your appreciation


No, just send her my way and I’ll do that myself know what I’m sayin G

I fookin love massive natural tits like that. Keep her caged up I say before someone else (me) gets their chops in there on full revs


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> I’m currently in my 2nd refractory period since @G-man99 posted those absolute bangers


How about this to push you over the edge......


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Plenty of protein there


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> How about this to push you over the edge......
> 
> 
> View attachment 216505


Nice lad, the salad cancels out the pizza so macros still in check for the day 

Intelligent


----------



## MI92 (Nov 26, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> How about this to push you over the edge......
> 
> 
> View attachment 216505


Not enough garlic sauce for my liking but looks mint regardless...enjoy mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MI92 said:


> Not enough garlic sauce for my liking but looks mint regardless...enjoy mate


Gotta mind the macros


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Nice lad, the salad cancels out the pizza so macros still in check for the day
> 
> Intelligent


All about balance in this game


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> All about balance in this game


Tell that to mrs G 😂


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

[


Whey It Up said:


> Pot kettle black logging on trying to insult me instead of debate your argument. 😂 You're a joker. I can't take you seriously.
> 
> You've obviously got your agenda but I'm more than happy to say you don't need supplements. You can easily get everything you need through food. Supps are for convenience. I'm also happy to say you can buy protein cheaper but buyers need to be aware they're not getting Soy or amino spiked whey.
> 
> ...


What brands arelre expensive?? 


Whey It Up said:


> View attachment 216491


WHY DO YOU HAVE 96 TABS OPEN!?!?!


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> [
> 
> What brands arelre expensive??
> 
> WHY DO YOU HAVE 96 TABS OPEN!?!?!


😂 About 10 of them were this conversation! I use the tabs as a to do list.

Are you asking what brands are or aren't expensive? You've had a fat thumb moment 😂


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

This threads got a little out of hand 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Plenty of protein there


Not whey mate poor amino profile I think I’ll go for the £250 MyProtein.

If your going to shill chicken at least try to be subtle.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Not whey mate poor amino profile I think I’ll go for the £250 MyProtein.
> 
> If your going to shill chicken at least try to be subtle.


50/50 lamb and chicken mate. I'm fully clued up on my macro profiles


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Jack198585 said:


> Nutrisport 90+. £50 for 5kg. Can't go wrong


Can't believe they are still able to sell this stuff, lol. It tasted like flavoured chalk when I used to buy it around 25 years ago. Fair play to them though, many companies have came and went since they started.


----------



## Jack198585 (10 mo ago)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Can't believe they are still able to sell this stuff, lol. It tasted like flavoured chalk when I used to buy it around 25 years ago. Fair play to them though, many companies have came and went since they started.


I ordered a 900g tub the other day to see what it was like, flavoured chalk sums it up🤣


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Jack198585 said:


> I ordered a 900g tub the other day to see what it was like, flavoured chalk sums it up🤣


Think it used to be full of pea protein. T'was rank.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Atlas All Whey Protein £47.95 Free Delivery at Dolphin Fitness

Anyone ever tried this? Only whey no “blend” under £10/kg. 84% protein.

Seems a bit too good?

Even a couple of years ago £10/kg was a decent deal.


----------



## Jack198585 (10 mo ago)

lewdylewd said:


> Atlas All Whey Protein £47.95 Free Delivery at Dolphin Fitness
> 
> Anyone ever tried this? Only whey no “blend” under £10/kg. 84% protein.
> 
> ...


Even if it tastes like piss 84G of protein per 100G is solid for that price. I'm tempted to order some if anyone gets back to you


----------



## Blockhead (Jan 24, 2020)

Jack198585 said:


> Even if it tastes like piss 84G of protein per 100G is solid for that price


They've got their numbers wrong somewhere .. the 'Recommended Use' section says that 4 heaped dessert spoons is 40 grams and has 36 grams of protein. The 'Serving Information section says that 2 heaped dessert spoons full is 40 grams. Then the 'Nutritional Information section says that there's 84 grams of protein per 100 grams. 2.5 x 40 grams is 100 grams. 2.5 times 36 grams is 90 grams of protein per 100 grams of powder. Where do they get their 84 grams of protein per 100 grams of powder from and how many spoons full is that?


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

Blockhead said:


> They've got their numbers wrong somewhere .. the 'Recommended Use' section says that 4 heaped dessert spoons is 40 grams and has 36 grams of protein. The 'Serving Information section says that 2 heaped dessert spoons full is 40 grams. Then the 'Nutritional Information section says that there's 84 grams of protein per 100 grams. 2.5 x 40 grams is 100 grams. 2.5 times 36 grams is 90 grams of protein per 100 grams of powder. Where do they get their 84 grams of protein per 100 grams of powder from and how many spoons full is that?


What’s more blatant and concerning is ‘heaped dessert spoons!’ WTAF?!?! This UKM bake off? Scoops, brah, we use scoops!

What next……wearing aprons while curling in the sqwat rack?!?!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 216501


Hang on, where’s the validity spoon?




_Blagger_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Blockhead said:


> They've got their numbers wrong somewhere .. the 'Recommended Use' section says that 4 heaped dessert spoons is 40 grams and has 36 grams of protein. The 'Serving Information section says that 2 heaped dessert spoons full is 40 grams. Then the 'Nutritional Information section says that there's 84 grams of protein per 100 grams. 2.5 x 40 grams is 100 grams. 2.5 times 36 grams is 90 grams of protein per 100 grams of powder. Where do they get their 84 grams of protein per 100 grams of powder from and how many spoons full is that?


Maths in this thread is subjective. Apparently.


----------



## Jack198585 (10 mo ago)

£85 for 5kg of whey isolate on myprotein atm chaps👍


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

Jack198585 said:


> £85 for 5kg of whey isolate on myprotein atm chaps👍


How much of a difference between whey isolate and the basic whey make to hobbiest lads who will never step on stage but still insist on doing way too much gear for their needs?…..asking for a mate who’s on the UKM forum 👍


----------



## Jack198585 (10 mo ago)

Frenchy1986 said:


> How much of a difference between whey isolate and the basic whey make to hobbiest lads who will never step on stage but still insist on doing way too much gear for their needs?…..asking for a mate who’s on the UKM forum 👍


Think the isolate works out cheaper. Did when I ordered 🤪


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i just ordered 2kg from amazon of their own make whey isolate.

see what it tastes like

didnt even know they made whey


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

vlb said:


> i just ordered 2kg from amazon of their own make whey isolate.
> 
> see what it tastes like
> 
> didnt even know they made whey


Actually looks decent and is well priced. Who knew?!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Whey It Up said:


> Actually looks decent and is well priced. Who knew?!


Can confirm that it it nice and creamy even when mixed with water. 

Well pleased


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> Atlas All Whey Protein £47.95 Free Delivery at Dolphin Fitness
> 
> Anyone ever tried this? Only whey no “blend” under £10/kg. 84% protein.
> 
> ...


Sitting at the depot and I'm picking it up tomorrow. And to be honest even if it's a bit bland who cares?
It's whey concentrate.
5kg for less than 50 quid.

Not buying it as it's going to be the nicest thing I've tasted. No whey will be.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Jack198585 said:


> Even if it tastes like piss 84G of protein per 100G is solid for that price. I'm tempted to order some if anyone gets back to you


Will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Blockhead said:


> They've got their numbers wrong somewhere .. the 'Recommended Use' section says that 4 heaped dessert spoons is 40 grams and has 36 grams of protein. The 'Serving Information section says that 2 heaped dessert spoons full is 40 grams. Then the 'Nutritional Information section says that there's 84 grams of protein per 100 grams. 2.5 x 40 grams is 100 grams. 2.5 times 36 grams is 90 grams of protein per 100 grams of powder. Where do they get their 84 grams of protein per 100 grams of powder from and how many spoons full is that?


Dry weight Vs sold weight due to moisture.

84% was the standard for whey concentrate about 10 years ago. All the added shite made it less


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonboyle said:


> Sitting at the depot and I'm picking it up tomorrow. And to be honest even if it's a bit bland who cares?
> It's whey concentrate.
> 5kg for less than 50 quid.
> 
> Not buying it as it's going to be the nicest thing I've tasted. No whey will be.


Per4m whey is the best I've tasted 

But, not the cheapest, so not much discussion really


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Per4m whey is the best I've tasted
> 
> But, not the cheapest, so not much discussion really


Not expecting great things from this one. But then whey isn't supposed to be great huh?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Not expecting great things from this one. But then whey isn't supposed to be great huh?


Place is closed. Will try and grab it tomorrow if not it'll be Monday. ****ing DPD.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Picked up. Will be trying in half an hour.

Even if it's utter crap (which I doubt) I'll use this over MP etc out of principle 🤣


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

It's fine.
Bit bland, not very flavorful. And it's not sweet. So most will hate it. But for me it's better in the long run. Doesn't go all thick and throthy when mixed with water too. Scoop holds 20g of powder. Goes down easy and isn't affecting my stomach. It's like old school whey.


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> It's fine.
> Bit bland, not very flavorful. And it's not sweet. So most will hate it. But for me it's better in the long run. Doesn't go all thick and throthy when mixed with water too. Scoop holds 20g of powder. Goes down easy and isn't affecting my stomach. It's like old school whey.
> View attachment 216898
> View attachment 216899


right up my street that tbh not too sweet and not throthy


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Robbie1981 said:


> right up my street that tbh not too sweet and not throthy


Me too. Hate how fooking thick new protein powders get. Just want something that's easy and quick. No issues since drinking. It's clearly bulk whey and has an unprocessed flavour to it. It tastes like a dairy bi product and just reminds me of the original wheys


----------



## Whey It Up (10 mo ago)

This is a pretty good deal. They're selling it off cheap as they changed the tubs that's all. £35 for 2.25kg. Normally £50.

Isolate listed before concentrate on the label so it's a high quality blend. 









RE-GEN WHEY PROTEIN - 2.25KG - WHITE CHOCBERRY CHEESECAKE


Re-Gen is a no nonsense whey protein made with the athlete in mind. Hardcore training requires hardcore supplementation. Re-Gen delivers 24 g of whey protein per scoop to support and rebuild muscle. Protein plays a massive part in all of our diets which is why we have taken the extra steps...



www.redrumnutrition.co.uk


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonboyle said:


> It's fine.
> Bit bland, not very flavorful. And it's not sweet. So most will hate it. But for me it's better in the long run. Doesn't go all thick and throthy when mixed with water too. Scoop holds 20g of powder. Goes down easy and isn't affecting my stomach. It's like old school whey.
> View attachment 216898
> View attachment 216899


You able to mix it OK?

I know you've struggled previously


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> You able to mix it OK?
> 
> I know you've struggled previously


Yup.

Which is my pet hate. Bulk suppliers etc the protein doesn't solve in liquid. Again, this tastes like a dairy by product, which is exactly what it is. But it mixes instantly. Doesn't full you up. Doesn't go all thick and throthy. It is a bit grainy and it's not sweet. But it's also less than 50 quid.

Now had 4 servings of it and it's not screwed with my digestion at all.

Which I can't say for the BBW, MP and gonutriion ones I still have here.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> 84% was the standard for whey concentrate about 10 years ago. All the added shite made it less


Correct mate. 84% is excellent, very top end for Whey concentrate. A guy on this forum bought a recognised brand Whey concentrate, though it was not too expensive but it was only 72% protein.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

simonboyle said:


> Yup.
> 
> Which is my pet hate. Bulk suppliers etc the protein doesn't solve in liquid. Again, this tastes like a dairy by product, which is exactly what it is. But it mixes instantly. Doesn't full you up. Doesn't go all thick and throthy. It is a bit grainy and it's not sweet. But it's also less than 50 quid.
> 
> ...


Having weaned myself off whey protein the last few months, I now gag when I have the odd shake from my remaining bulk powders protein. It's so sweet and chemical tasting.

I'll follow this to see how you progress with taste over the next month or so.

Anyone tried vanilla flavour?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Having weaned myself off whey protein the last few months, I now gag when I have the odd shake from my remaining bulk powders protein. It's so sweet and chemical tasting.
> 
> I'll follow this to see how you progress with taste over the next month or so.
> 
> Anyone tried vanilla flavour?


I'm going to buy some nesquik or something.

I'll be fine with it. I'm the same. Just can't stomach the new wheys as they're full of shite. 

This doesn't taste good. It's just tastes like a dry dairy powder someone has put weak flavour in. But it digests instantly. Zero gas. Zero bloat. Doesn't full me up (hate that MP etc protein fills me up more than a full meal does) and doesn't cause any issues. It also doesn't stick to the shaker either. It's completely inoffensive. If you want it to taste a bit more, see above.

I'll definitely buy more.

It actually tastes exactly like real whey. But no one will know what that tastes like unless you're old🤣

Somewhere between cheese with no real flavour and milk powder.


It's a bargain. Happy with it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Correct mate. 84% is excellent, very top end for Whey concentrate. A guy on this forum bought a recognised brand Whey concentrate, though it was not too expensive but it was only 72% protein.


Yup.

Seen that a lot. It's another reason I stopped buying from the bulk suppliers too. Prices went up, amount of protein by mass went down.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

simonboyle said:


> I'm going to buy some nesquik or something.
> 
> I'll be fine with it. I'm the same. Just can't stomach the new wheys as they're full of shite.
> 
> ...


Got me swithering, lol.

Think the first real whey I tasted was around 95/96 and by the original maximuscle before the guy Zeff sold out. Was really fluffy and milky with just a little flavouring. Might hit the button on this, however I noticed that @vlb had picked up some Amazon branded whey that looked decent. 

I'd only used in my breakfast shake or for boosting my 25g protein yoghurts by another 10g so don't really need a lot.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Got me swithering, lol.
> 
> Think the first real whey I tasted was around 95/96 and by the original maximuscle before the guy Zeff sold out. Was really fluffy and milky with just a little flavouring. Might hit the button on this, however I noticed that @vlb had picked up some Amazon branded whey that looked decent.
> 
> I'd only used in my breakfast shake or for boosting my 25g protein yoghurts by another 10g so don't really need a lot.


Pretty much the same mate. Going to try and use it more though as I'm just not eating enough anymore.

What whey from Amazon?

Just bear in mind, with at least the chocolate one, it doesn't taste "nice", it doesn't really taste. But the important bit is it mixes and digests.

I always used to buy unflavoured whey anyway🤣


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

simonboyle said:


> Pretty much the same mate. Going to try and use it more though as I'm just not eating enough anymore.
> 
> What whey from Amazon?
> 
> ...


Think it was this


Amazon.co.uk


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Got me swithering, lol.
> 
> Think the first real whey I tasted was around 95/96 and by the original maximuscle before the guy Zeff sold out. Was really fluffy and milky with just a little flavouring. Might hit the button on this, however I noticed that @vlb had picked up some Amazon branded whey that looked decent.
> 
> I'd only used in my breakfast shake or for boosting my 25g protein yoghurts by another 10g so don't really need a lot.


its decent stuff mate, sweet to the taste but nutrients look good.

i got chocolate

will post you a wee sample if you want


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

vlb said:


> its decent stuff mate, sweet to the taste but nutrients look good.
> 
> i got chocolate
> 
> will post you a wee sample if you want


Thanks for the offer bud, but it's cool. I've drank all sorts of foul protein shakes over the years so this won't break me! I'll give it a go. Cheers


----------



## Jack198585 (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> It's fine.
> Bit bland, not very flavorful. And it's not sweet. So most will hate it. But for me it's better in the long run. Doesn't go all thick and throthy when mixed with water too. Scoop holds 20g of powder. Goes down easy and isn't affecting my stomach. It's like old school whey.
> View attachment 216898
> View attachment 216899


Sounds good mate thanks for letting us know 👍 what's the expiry date on it out of interest?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Jack198585 said:


> Sounds good mate thanks for letting us know 👍 what's the expiry date on it out of interest?


2024 buddy. Meant to put that up too actually


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I have just had an e-mail from H&B:-

*Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard 100% Whey (1kg)*

Reduced at £25 (was £34) and currently if you spend £20 there is another 15% off, therefore = *£21.25* that is good for that quality. Cheers.

Always check the H&B website, there is usually a % off offer.....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> Pretty much the same mate. Going to try and use it more though as I'm just not eating enough anymore.
> 
> What whey from Amazon?
> 
> ...


How you getting on with that whey?
you still not bloating with it?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Popeye66 said:


> How you getting on with that whey?
> you still not bloating with it?


It's ideal mate. Zero issues. 
Only thing that will put people off is the taste.
It's not sweet. 
It tastes like actual whey.

I bought chocolate nesquik for it too. A teaspoon and it's chocolate milk.😂

Zero digestive issues at all. To the stage I'm actually using whey daily again.

Zero complaints


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

3D Whey at £34.80 using the link is the best on offer at the moment or Micellar Casein at £26.70 NO Code needed just use the link below

Reflex Nutrition

3D Protein® combines fast, medium and slow-releasing protein of Native Whey Protein, Micellar Casein and Egg White Protein
also
ISO Pro at £25.20 but that won’t be around for long at that price.
All are 1.8kg Tubs


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> 3D Whey at £34.80 using the link is the best on offer at the moment or Micellar Casein at £26.70 NO Code needed just use the link below
> 
> Reflex Nutrition
> 
> ...


50 quid for 2kg?


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> 50 quid for 2kg?


Which one Simon?
The prices quoted are all 1.8kg Tubs, I have amended my original post as neglected to put which sizes they are.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> Which one Simon?
> The prices quoted are all 1.8kg Tubs, I have amended my original post as neglected to put which sizes they are.


Link just brought me to reflex whey. Which was £50 for 2kg.

Not too bad on the other prices but much cheaper still available.

Optimum whey and one othe that escapes me right now currently £10 per 900g in home bargains.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> Link just brought me to reflex whey. Which was £50 for 2kg.
> 
> Not too bad on the other prices but much cheaper still available.
> 
> Optimum whey and one othe that escapes me right now currently £10 per 900g in home bargains.


Yeah the Whey Concentrate is the issue with price currently, the 3D blend, Casein & ISO Pro are holding their price so I recommend these if money is an issue & you want Reflex. Will update on prices for those interested.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> Yeah the Whey Concentrate is the issue with price currently, the 3D blend, Casein & ISO Pro are holding their price so I recommend these if money is an issue.


I'd just recommend buying cheaper from elsewhere 😂


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> It's ideal mate. Zero issues.
> Only thing that will put people off is the taste.
> It's not sweet.
> It tastes like actual whey.
> ...


I’ve just bought some so hopefully it’s not rank.
I use to buy the reflex whey but not paying £25 a kilo. Last month I bought 5k from BBW for £60, this month it’s £72. Prices have just gone ridiculous.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Popeye66 said:


> I’ve just bought some so hopefully it’s not rank.
> I use to buy the reflex whey but not paying £25 a kilo. Last month I bought 5k from BBW for £60, this month it’s £72. Prices have just gone ridiculous.


Yup. If it's more expensive than 50 I'm just buying more food. 


No point to it when it's that expensive. Plus, as said, I don't like the whey from bulk suppliers. Foamy as **** and fills you up for ages due to the thickeners etc.


----------



## The_Saint78 (7 mo ago)

Whey It Up said:


> MP are still one of the cheapest if you buy a 5kg bag an apply their fairly standard 45% discount.
> 
> Other brands are also charging more for whey. It is a larger issue. A lot of shops are having to put their prices up as the brands are charging more due to increased costs to stock their products.
> 
> I spoke to someone yesterday who owns a supplement brand. He was offering a discount code on all items except the Whey as he would be making a loss on it.


The discount codes no longer work on Protein and Creatine etc but if you want some pea protein it work.

I've used MP probably 10/15yrs but I'm not paying £110 for 5kg.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

30-8-22

In Morrisons today, they are selling off (clearance sale) their own brand Whey protein (Whey Concentrate at around 70% protein) strawberry flavour (400g). Noted chocolate flavour too. Best before date is 2024. Clearance sale price was £7.50. This week the *price is reduced further to £5.45.* So I bought another. Not sure if it is just my store though, but thought I would mention it.


----------



## The_Saint78 (7 mo ago)

I got 4.5kg Mutant Whey for £55 on Amazon. I've used before and was very happy with it. Good taste too.
Myprotein wanted about £116 for 5kg and not the best tasting.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Why don't you people just get stuck in to meat, and other real foods with high protein content. One kilo of chicken breast provides 200+g of protein, and keeps you well, well under your calorie limit for the day, so you can cram in ya carbs, dietary fibre etc. as well.

Putting this fake sh!t into your body? Fvck that! And it makes ya farts stink up the locker room at the gym 🖕


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

weightforme said:


> Why don't you people just get stuck in to meat, and other real foods with high protein content. One kilo of chicken breast provides 200+g of protein, and keeps you well, well under your calorie limit for the day, so you can cram in ya carbs, dietary fibre etc. as well.
> 
> Putting this fake sh!t into your body? Fvck that! And it makes ya farts stink up the locker room at the gym 🖕


Hahahaha. Locker room. You kill me.

What about *Tuna*? You ****ing turncoat!


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

hmgs said:


> What about *Tuna*? You ****ing turncoat!


These lot have a strawberry protein latte mocha shake after a gym sesh, No way would I poison my body with that shite! All them fvcking chemicals! No ****ing way! 

Two tins of tuna straight down the hatch, 50g protein - BOOM!


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

weightforme said:


> These lot have a strawberry protein latte mocha shake after a gym sesh, No way would I poison my body with that shite! All them fvcking chemicals! No ****ing way!
> 
> Two tins of tuna straight down the hatch, 50g protein - BOOM!


Boom………gains straight to the ( . ) ( . )


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

MM84! said:


> Boom………gains straight to the ( . ) ( . )


Should see his tuna-booty. ( Y )


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

_*Lead, cadmium and mercury in canned and unprocessed tuna.. 🤔*_


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

hmgs said:


> _*Lead, cadmium and mercury in canned and unprocessed tuna.. 🤔*_


Saved me writing it 🤠


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

MM84! said:


> Boom………gains straight to the ( . ) ( . )


Less calories/carbs etc. than protein shakes...


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Some of you seem to have got off on the wrong foot with me. You didn't like one of the Trainspotting quotes I posted earlier. You've got to chill out, yeah, trust me, this is what I do, all right? You will never have another forum member like me! This is brilliant: fact!! And you will never have another poster like me. Someone who's basically a chilled out entertainer.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

weightforme said:


> Some of you seem to have got off on the wrong foot with me. You didn't like one of the Trainspotting quotes I posted earlier. You've got to chill out, yeah, trust me, this is what I do, all right? You will never have another forum member like me! This is brilliant: fact!! And you will never have another poster like me. Someone who's basically a chilled out entertainer.


Laughing at you bro…. Not with you, But whatever floats your boat 👍


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

MM84! said:


> Laughing at you bro…. Not with you, But whatever floats your boat 👍


Try and laugh several times a day, because it makes you feel good!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

*Whey Concentrate 70% (Give away)*

28-9-22

In Morrisons today and as mentioned previously they are selling off (clearance sale) their own Whey protein (Whey Concentrate at around 70% protein) strawberry flavour (400g). Noted chocolate flavour too. Best before date is end 2023. This week the *price is reduced further to £3.75.* So I bought another. No pouches left currently in my store. Not sure if it is just my store, more expensive online, but worth a check in your store!


----------



## Exactimo (6 mo ago)

In we're talking specifically about Whey... for both quality and quantity - Bulk Powders. Nothing else comes close to ticking both boxes that I know of.


----------



## UnrealSupps (6 mo ago)

weightforme said:


> Some of you seem to have got off on the wrong foot with me. You didn't like one of the Trainspotting quotes I posted earlier. You've got to chill out, yeah, trust me, this is what I do, all right? You will never have another forum member like me! This is brilliant: fact!! And you will never have another poster like me. Someone who's basically a chilled out entertainer.


Oi Brent!



Exactimo said:


> In we're talking specifically about Whey... for both quality and quantity - Bulk Powders. Nothing else comes close to ticking both boxes that I know of.


Agreed! I use bulk powders on the regular. Grass fed cows etc.


----------



## MKnight (8 mo ago)

I have been getting the X-Tone brand stuff from Home Bargain, it's about £14 a kg, I get a lot of bloat and farts from low quality whey but this stuff seems to be going down a treat so is alright in my book.
I usually get a few of their premixed bottles too, I think they're the same brand, they are decent for 75p each, can chuck one of those down in a couple of swigs, quick easy 26g protein.


----------

